# Reset furthest page read?



## Soundhound (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm new to the Kindle (love this thing!) so I apologize if this question has been asked before. I tried a search but came up empty. 

I'm reading a book on my Kindle, on the Kindle app on my iPhone, and on my Macbook pro with the kindle application, all at the same time. It's great! The problem is keeping them synced. On one of them I must have gone to almost the end of the book, so now when I sync to furthest page, it's not the page I'm reading, but that spot near the end of the book. 

Is there a way to reset that, or get around that? 

Related question. Are bookmarks synced? I figured one thing I could do is bookmark wherever I stop reading, then if I pick up another device to read on, I could go to that bookmark, if syncing would make my bookmarks available on all the devices. 

Thanks!!


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Try this:

http://www.40tech.com/2011/01/04/how-to-reset-the-furthest-read-location-on-your-kindle/


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

If anyone tries this, please let us know how well it works.

Edit: I tried this and it fails to work. It always wants to go to the end of the book, eve after multiple attempts per the instructions.


Mike


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 5, 2011)

I tried it too, but no dice. Anyone else able to make this work?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

To reset the 'furthest page read' you pretty much have to go through Kindle support. (www.amazon.com/kindlesupport).  I recommend the 'call me back' method.

Bookmarks should be synced if you have sync turned on and you do a sync and check at the end of each reading session and/or the beginning of the next session.  If you always have wireless on (say, on a phone app) you don't need to do it, but many people keep wireless off on their Kindles.  In that case, you'd have to turn it on and sync for the marks to be stored at Amazon.  You should also have your kindle set to back up notes and marks.


----------



## 40Tech (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi. I'm the author of the post at the above link. As one of the commenters on 40Tech wrote, I performed step #2 of the process on my iPad. As the commenter pointed out, the process won't work if you perform step 2 on the Kindle itself. Hope that helps! (Of course, not much help if you don't have another device to do this on). I've updated the post to reflect that step 2 needs to be done on a device other than your Kindle.


----------

